# Youku



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

That shyt was up 30% today.

Anyone own it?

My cousin bought in at $31 today, I'm jealous.

I wonder if it still has room to run. it was $67 at one point, currently at $36.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought it the 1st day it traded on the NYSE, but sold within hours. Shares almost tripled the same day. Similar story with DANG.

Post TRE news, many Chinese stocks have been punished [unfairly], still, I'm not confident holding any long-term, not even PTR.

YOKU was in the $40's not that long ago before it jumped to the $60 range, so yes, there is upside room.

*@edit: be very careful!*


----------

